# Dubai Lover in local magazine



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

newsflash, I was sitting in Nandos waiting for my chicken and chip meakl when I read an article in the Identity magazine about the worlds tallest buildings and who should I happen to see quoted but our old friend Dubai Lover.
Nice one mate, keep it up.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what? who? where? how? why? when?

what the hell is nandos? 

what particular part did they quote?

what the heck is this mag about?


sorry, i'm totally confused! :lol:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I know only that NANDO's is South African chain of spicy chickens restaurants, and is located on the ground floor of the tower just on the right side of Golden Sand Tower (U/C).


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

they're also in australia
checked google 

but you're right altin, nando's is in saeed tower 2

check this pic, bottom right


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

*runs off to buy Identity*


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I think we are moving off topic here.. forget what or where is nando's... what is this article SA Boy is talkin abt and which magazine is it ?!


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

its Identity and it was quoted as "dennis hartman editor of emporis " and all about the height of the BD.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> its Identity and it was quoted as "dennis hartman editor of emporis " and all about the height of the BD.


wow, he actually sounds quite important for once 

but you know they say you truly haven't made a name for yourself until you are in the pages of Whats On 

I've made it


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but how come they only mentioned me, what about the other dubai editors
samir, marshall and yourself

what do i have to do with the burj? :?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

we are not cool enough. No idea mate, but it was a good article well done


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

better watch out, Emmar will be after you! [and i doubt it will be to congratulate]


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

hehe, i hope you will leave the UAE soon eventually.


----------

